
This is how we let Hans Rosling rest in peace - soneca
http://www.hd.se/2017-02-13/this-is-how-we-let-hans-rosling-rest-in-peace
======
soneca
Hans' daughter, Ola Rosling, words on Gapminder FB page encouraged me to read
this, so I think it's worth sharing here:

"Hans would have loved reading this article after his death!

Thousands and thousands of wonderful words have been written about my father
during the last days. I knew he was popular. But I didn’t expect this
avalanche of comforting condolences. Thanks a million everyone!

All the stories have been wonderful, but last night one article made my jaw
drop. While scrolling down the page I kept thinking: Hans would have loved
reading this after his death!

The article was called “This is how we let Hans Rosling rest in peace”. It was
written in Swedish, by someone I’d never heard of. How could this person know
my father so well? Was he a close friend of Hans, whom I had never met? How
could he express with such precision what my father was thinking and feeling?

After I woke up this morning I couldn’t resist calling the author, Peter
Fällmar Andersson, who answered with a humble voice. He told me he had
interviewed Hans only ones. Hans had mainly used the time to explain why he
refused being categorised as an optimist. In addition to that, Peter only had
access to the same free online material as everyone else.

Peter, you must be a very good listener! Many people didn’t hear what Hans was
saying. And you must be a very good writer. Hans never managed to express his
frustration as clearly as you do. The frustration of being fame, but not being
listened to. And then you convey what Hans wanted everyone to hear!

Most people can not read our tribal language (as Hans usually called Swedish).
So I asked Peter to translate the article.

Please read carefully.

Thanks Peter Ola Rosling"

